# Looking for Service manual RF 200.4



## Parnelly (Mar 29, 2015)

As the title states, I am looking for a service manual for a Rockford Fosgate 200.4 4 channel amp. 

Thanks, 

Ben.


----------



## Parnelly (Mar 29, 2015)

Heres the low down. I need to figure out what these resistors are?


----------

